# What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6?



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm new to these models but not to Audi. I've had 5 4000's and currently have an S4 and a Coupe. People ask me if it's an S6. I've seen some S6's advertised and they seem to have the same 20V turbo engine. I know there must be a difference, I just don't know what it is.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (bryang)*

The difference is minimal. They are both C4 models (the same platform as the audi 100). The UrS4 is the sport model of audi 100 with a 2.2 20v turbo 5 cylinder or a 4.2 NA V8 engine. The UrS6 is the sport model of the first audi A6 and also has a 2.2T and a 4.2 engine. The difference between the 100 and A6 lineup is very small, the A6 is just a facelifted audi 100 with different equipment and a few different components. Eh, i suck at explaining this.








Here are the pics, you will recognize the difference.
The UrS4:
































The UrS6:


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (urquattro83)*

In words, the difference: headlights, bumpers, taillights, a6 has the side blinkers, inside the steering wheel is different, a6 had airbags fitted as standard and things like that.


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (urquattro83)*

OK, I see. It looks like the S6 had body colored side mouldings, and like you say different bumpers etc. It looks like the hood and the headlights are the same to me. I haven't studied them too closely though. And, as you say, the engines are the same. So the difference in them is merely cosmetic. I always thought that the UrS4 had a 5 cyl and the UrS6 had a 6cyl. Guess that's what I get for thinking







.
Thanks for the information,
Bryan


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (urquattro83)*

http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0
Enjoy!


----------



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (Harold)*

Cool. Thanks! Very informative write-up. 
Thanks Again,
Bryan


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

nice write ups since i am looking for a s6 but don't feel like spending 10K+ on one, so now i can feel comfortable buying a s4 and changing a few things


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Project13)*

Not sure where you are looking but you can find the S6 in the 8k price range. The wagons cost more, less of 'em made.
http://www.autotrader.com has about 6 of em.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Project13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project13* »_nice write ups since i am looking for a s6 but don't feel like spending 10K+ on one, so now i can feel comfortable buying a s4 and changing a few things

There's been a nice pearl whilt s6 in the local auto trader for months now...below 7000 bucks. (WA/AK/ID)


_Modified by Sepp at 12:28 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

No size or weight difference?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (bryang)*

There are really only two differences. 
One is in the model designation. It was changed to reflect Audi's nomenclature change from 100/200 to A4/A6/A8. 
The other change is that the US S6 has a few updated amenities (3 spoke sport wheel and a normal Keyless remote). 
Also of note, Avants didn't make an appearance until the nomenclature change with the S6.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (urquattro83)*

hey on a sidenote, does anyone know where i could find a euro urS6 front bumper??? it's the only bumper i like for my car!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What's the difference between the UrS4 and the UrS6? (callaghan.)*

I don't think anyone mentioned that the front fenders are different.
The reaon so is that the front-side lights are a different shape.


----------

